# B14 200SX shift boot



## sles (Jun 16, 2003)

i have the accordian style one which i ripped off cuz i couldnt stand the ugliness of it. anyone find a leather one that fits well with the stock plastic plate around the bottom of the shifter? i've heard of people taking the SE-R ones but if there are any others out there id like to know. include pics if you can please.


----------



## sr20jet (Feb 5, 2003)

Try here..... http://www.redlinegoods.com/index.shtm

You can see a picture of my boot on the b14 sentra page. It's the third picture down with the Momo shift knob. Got both the shift boot and e-brake cover.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

MOMO is sooo coull :thumbup: .


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

the one onthe project 200sx 1.6t is pretty hot


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i have a momo. if you have a momo knob, you cant connect the boot and knob together unless you either hack your stock shifter down or either have a pacesetter shifter.


----------

